# Welding



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any one know some one who sell mig wire for a mig welder??
Get lots of replies but then they just stop????


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mig wire*

I found a spot on Sulit they have contact numbers here's the short cut, I wouldn't use the email, I have tried that before and nobody contacts me they just like the phone calls or text messages.

Mig Welding Wire Flux Cored,Steel,Stainless, Aluminum(Gas/Gasless) - Philippines - 16893061


another short cut with more hits

mig welding wire - Philippines


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have spent 2 weeks e mailing .one told me they have ...paid worker 500 to go get came back telling they didn't have any but to text each day in case they do , another said yes but didn't reply when i ask about paying..
top add is a dud he has nothing and e mailed the rest even got add's wanted to buy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I haven't used that kind of weld machine since High School and I forgot what they used it for other than possibly adding metal to something and welding it, I have watched mechanics use the simple close-line wire comes in bundles for under 100 peso's, they sell in hardware stores (ones that also sell concrete and other building supplies) with their gas welders, no glasses and plenty of back fires but it works, lol.


----------



## dgquast (Oct 23, 2013)

I buy mine from: Sikatuna Equipment Corp.
Address: 44 Hawaii Street, Better Living Subdivision
Paranaque City, Metro Manila 1711	Phone:	(02) 822-2563, (02) 822-5460
I usually get .035 Hobart Fabshield 21-B on a 10 lb roll and am very satisfied with it.
The bad news is, I don't think the phone numbers are still relevant.


----------

